# CPU Kühler ohne backplate



## Totalwarrior (29. Dezember 2011)

*CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

hallo leute
ich brauch nen ordentlichen , also gut kühlenden CPU-Kühler für nen i7 (socket 1155).

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Crenshaw (30. Dezember 2011)

Gute gibt es nur mit backplate!
Sonst wirst du auf jeden Fall kein oc machen können und trotzdem wird der kühler recht laut sein.

Ich kann da höchstens der artic freier 13 pro empfehlen der hat mein amd Phenom 2 x6 @3.2 ghz bei anwhmbareb Temperaturen und niedriger Lautstärke gebracht!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

Hallo
Was soll es den sein, ein guter Luftkühler oder gar schon eine Fertig-WaKü (zb sowas) ?
Und wie hoch ist dein Budget ?
Und ja beim Übertakten hilft/unterstützt eine Backplate schon, würde ich klar empfehlen.
Welches Gehäuse hast du ? Wegen der Größe des Kühlers frage ich, denn nicht jeder Kühler passt in jedes Gehäuse.
Mfg


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man's nicht übertreibt, kann man nen mugen 2 rev. B nehmen. Bevor jetzt die ganzen Flamer kommen... Ja, ich hatte ihn 2 Monate ohnebBackplate verbaut.


----------



## Totalwarrior (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

Gehäuse: *Lian Li 7FNW*
Budget: so max.* 30€*


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

*Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2*


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

Ok, also für 30€ Gibt es jetzt nicht so viel Auswahl, ich würde bei deinem Budget zu einem Arctic Freezer 13 Pro oder für etwas mehr zum EKL Alpenföhn brocken greifen.


----------



## Muetze (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

die meisten Kühler bieten halt schon mal keine Montage ohne BPP mehr an da das gewicht der Kühler zu groß wird, im schlimmsten fall könnte sonst der Kühler runterfallen, oder bei der Montage das Baord durchgebogen werden und unter uns sind wir mal ehrlich Pushpins sind nicht so recht das wahre.....


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

Man sollte einfach einen mit Backplate verwenden  So schwer ist das nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## mcmarky (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

Ohne Backplate fällt mir spontan mein Kühler ein, Zalman CNPS 10x Quiet. Ist aber wohl nur noch selten verfügbar und mit 45 EUR recht teuer.


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

Was hat denn der Threadersteller gegen eine Backplate?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*



Koyote schrieb:


> Was hat denn der Threadersteller gegen eine Backplate?


 
ich denk mal er will sein mainboard nicht ausbauen....

edit: daran kanns nicht liegen...hab mir gerade sein gehäuse angeguckt 

zu den kühler: du wirst keinen guten luftkühler ohen backplatte finden...das liegt daran, das die guten kühler mehr wiegen und das kann das mobo allein nicht tragen...
außerdem erreicht man mit einer backplatte einen höhren anpressdruck, was auch zu besseren temperaturen führt.


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

Ich weiß, dass er sein MB noch nicht hat, also wird er es erst gar nicht eingebaut vorfinden


----------



## Totalwarrior (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

hab sowas noch nie gemacht, deshalb^^
und pushpins scheinen mir leichter einzubauen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

Pushpins ist das leichteste, aber nicht die beste wahl 
Da du dein neues Mainboard sowieso noch nicht hast würde ja ein Ausbau eh ausfallen (logisch ne ), mit schrauben dauert es nur eine Minute länger,
Der Einbau würde ja nicht spürbar schwieriger werden, das wirst du schon schaffen da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

viel schwieriger ist der einbau eines kühlers mit backplatte nicht...und da dein mobo sowieso noch draußen ist würde ich dir sehr zu so einem kühler raten....
zur not guckste dir einfach noch ein einbauvideo auf youtube an, da gibts von fast jedem kühler-einbau ein tutorail


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

Oder man schaut, dass das Case hinten ein passendes loch für die Backplate hat, dann geht das ganze noch einfacher - bei meinem corsair obsidian 650 d ist das ein traum


----------



## Totalwarrior (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

Das Lian Li Gehöuse hat auch so ne Öffnung für die Backplate oder?


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

Jop, du musst nur schauen ob die auch "passt". Ich hab schon Leute gesehen, die ne Öffnung hatten aber die Öffnung nicht da war, wo die Backplate hin kommt


----------



## winner961 (31. Dezember 2011)

Es kommt drauf bei manchen Gehäusen passen die Öffnungen nur bei Intrl Prozessoren und nicht bei AMD !!!


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

Also bei meinem 650D passt es dann wohl für AMD  Wo steht das denn? Habe davon noch nie gelesen.


----------



## Totalwarrior (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

ich auch ned,


----------



## Koyote (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

Dann musst du auf Leute warten, die das Case haben und aus Erfahrung sprechen können, sind aber gerade nicht so viele online...


----------



## hotfirefox (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler ohne backplate*

Gut, günstig und past ohne Backplate in dein Gehäuse.
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3&#43 | Geizhals.at EU


----------

